# Cannibalism (Feather Pulling)



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, after asking around and not getting much info, I thought "why not look in Wendell Levis's "The Pigeon" ??" (DUH)!!! There is a small section on Cannibalism and although it's not prevalent in Pigeons, it does happen, and mostly, once a hen starts this, she doesn't stop. Levi's book, though old, says that there is no known reason or cause, that it just happens. He also says that there is a small chance that by taking her eggs away from her for a period of time, she will stop, but it's not likely. So, now we have a breeder hen, one of our best that has produced good racers for us for the past three years, that either must find a new home or she can lay eggs but probably never be able to raise another baby. This is very sad for me. She's always been such a good mom, gentle with her babies and would let me handle them with no problem. It seems cruel to me to "use" her as an egg machine so to speak but never let her raise another youngster. I guess the only other alternative is to take the babies at about 10 days old (this is about the age of the youngster when she starts pulling out feathers) and hand raise them. I'm not sure I want to do that on a permenant basis, and besides, that seems even more cruel to take her babies away. Sort of between a rock and a hard place I think.  Anyway, I just thought that I would pass this info along in case it ever came up again, someone here would know what was going on.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> It seems cruel to me to "use" her as an egg machine so to speak but never let her raise another youngster. I guess the only other alternative is to take the babies at about 10 days old (this is about the age of the youngster when she starts pulling out feathers) and hand raise them. I'm not sure I want to do that on a permenant basis, and besides, that seems even more cruel to take her babies away.


To me it would seem to be even crueller to kill her . None of my rescue hens are allowed to breed, but they are a contended bunch.

Did you try supplementing her diet with animal protein to see if that satisfied her craving and stopped the plucking?

It seems to me that that is a simple enough remedy to try before deciding that she will continue plucking her babies .

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Actually, what I plan to do is let her lay another round of eggs and foster them out. I was going to do that anyway. I'll take them from her after 10 days, then I'm going to let her lay the third round and see what she does with the babies. Now that I know what to look for I can observe her behaviour and if she starts plucking the babies, I'll take them from her and raise them my self. If I let them hatch and there's trouble, I take the responsibilty on myself and do what I have to do to make sure they live. And I never said anything about "killing" her. We don't do that. If I had a loft where I could put "retired" pigeons, then that's where she would go, but I don't. We have room for our breeders, our YB race team and our OB race team. We don't even keep extra birds. If it comes down to me having to get rid of her, this is the first place I'll post and see if I have any takers. But that's a ways down the road. I'm not giving up on her yet, but, going by what I've read from the expert, it doesn't sound like there's much hope of her stopping.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Has she relayed Did you put an extra nest bowl in the hole. Is she basicly scalping the birds. If so I still think she is trying to get them out of the nest to relay. I have never seen a pigeon go to eating on the young. But many times seen them scalp them for one reason or another.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee, no she has not gone down on her second set of eggs yet. I expect her to lay any day now. And.......she's not "eating" her youngsters. She was pullling out their feather and eating them. The youngsters have been taken away now and are 17 days old. I have them eating and drinking on their own and they have been for a couple of days now. This pair of breeders are in an individual breeding pen with two shelves for each round of eggs. They've been in their for the past two years and had no problems. She was not trying to kick her babies out of a nest to lay again. You probably haven't heard of this. Neither had I and have only found one other "pigeon" person who was aware that this happens sometimes. All I can do is watch the situation and hope it rights itsself.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I think that is best Lovebirds, Just foster out her eggs. You said she is a good bird and you dont want to part with her. Maybe down the road she will abandon this behaviour and she can be allowed to rear young again. Perhaps the loss of being able to raise chicks, will make her more eager and a better parent later on. It really is a strange thing that she's doing!!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

So she has been in a locked down hole for 2 years. Might just rest her in open loft for a while. She might be getting a little nerve problem. Who knows/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess sometimes this "chatting" on line gets confusing. No, she (Angel) has not been on lock down for two years. What I meant was, her and her mate of 4 years have been put in the same individual breeding pen for the past two years for breeding. When breeding season is over, she is in the loft with all the other hens. So, what I was getting at is, she's doing the same thing with the same cock that she's been doing it with since 2001. Nothing has changed except this year she decided she had a taste for feathers.  I don't suppose you have a copy of Wendell Levi's book "The Pigeon". If you do, go to page 411 and read what he has to say.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

No I do not have the book. It used to be in the club library. I feel its out dated a little. But I have been around pigeons for many years strange things happen I guess. Just never saw a bird wanting to eat feathers. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Since she is an older hen, I wonder if her metabolism might have changed. Perhaps a different mineral source or added enzymes would help, such as papaya powders to aid digestion.

Feeding hatchlings is a strain on the parents and she only starts this when the babies are about 10 days old. By that time, her reserve of "x" is low and she tries to supplement with feathers. But why their feathers and not hers as well? At 11 days, is she pulling baby fuzz or new feathers?

I just looked at the pictures of baby Sara in the Loft section. Right around 10 days seems to be when they start sprouting real feathers. Maybe she's sat on one too many pincushion baby! 

Seems like you've come up with a variety of options. Please let us know if you come up with further information on this!


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

I have been reading The Pigeon by Mr. Levi. I have found it to be a huge source of information but it is a bit overwhelming. I will be on the lookout for alot of new things I have learned. I wish you all the best with your birds. Hopfully she will stop the behaviour. It is sad to see the birds photos on page 411 after their parents have almost picked them clean. Is that what your little birds look like.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Metabolizing Calcium*

Don't remember if your birds have access to the outide. If not, this information might be relevant:

"Birds as well as reptiles and many other animals use UVB in the synthesis of vitamin D3, a critical element for the metabolizing of calcium in your pet's body. Feather and toe picking, restlessness and agitation, decreased 
immune response, and shortened life span are all symptoms that can be 
attributed to a lack of proper lighting for birds. " http://www.cagesbydesign.com/cages/setup_bird.asp


----------

